# Fetal Pole But No Heartbeat...



## pugalicious

Hi,

I'm looking for some advise as the EPU haven't been that informative.

I had my coil removed at the end of July and TTC for 1st baby (I'm 31), August was a very stressful month as my mother passed away and on 15th September I did a pregnancy test (had a funny feeling!) and it was positive. Doctor sent me for a scan (1st scan) on 24th september as was worried because of my HCG levels and they saw a sac but nothing else. 10 days later on the 5th there was a sac and yolk and was told to be positive and they wern't worried about my HCG levels but would expect to see fetal pole and heartbeat at next scan. Went again today 2 weeks later and sac, yolk 1.5mm fetal pole but no heartbeat. Doctor was a bit rude and said they were expecting to see more and not to get my hopes up - i'm back again in 10 days.

So it's been 5 weeks since I did my pregnancy test, I've never had 'regular' periods and August was such a stressful month that I can't pinpoint conception!! 

I'm just wondering if I should be preparing for the worst??

Any advice would be nice

Thanks!!


----------



## TatorMom

Well, since you have been seeing more and more in each u/s, which indicates progression. I think that's a very rude thing to say. With DS2 the first u/s we had just showed a sac, and the dr said that she didn't think it was a m/c. Two weeks later the u/s showed our little bean with a heartbeat though. If you saw a sac in the first u/s you should've been about 4-5 weeks and in the next one 6-7wks, but that's just an estimation based on what you're describing. By 6-7 weeks you should be able to see a heartbeat, but that's assuming your at far along as your dr estimates. I could understand the dr being concerned, since 2wks after the first u/s they couldn't find a heartbeat, but it sounds like you may just be VERY early in pregnancy. Hoping for the best on your next u/s and don't give up hope yet.:hugs:


----------



## TatorMom

This may ease your worries. (https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm)


----------



## pugalicious

thankyou - it's very hard when we haven't got any dates to work from, i'm going to stay positive until the next scan but also prepare myself - what will be will be as my mum used to say


----------



## TatorMom

pugalicious said:


> thankyou - it's very hard when we haven't got any dates to work from, i'm going to stay positive until the next scan but also prepare myself - what will be will be as my mum used to say

That's a good attitude! I honestly NEVER really got excited about a pregnancy until I got to 12 weeks. Doctors are just like anything else though, there are good one's and bad one's. Yours sounds like he/she has a bad bedside manner. I could see him saying not to get your hopes up if there had been no change with the 2nd u/s, but not with what it sounds like the results were. Keep your head up, but be prepared for anything.


----------



## cbass929

I went at 6 weeks and saw the sac and the beginning of the yolk( dr said it was at the stage of only 4 weeks). Went back 2 weeks later at 8 weeks and saw fetal pole but still no hb, went back 2 weeks later and everything was up to date and my baby had a hb!! Don't give up!


----------



## pugalicious

Thanks for all of the advice! I was really positive on Saturday but saturday evening I started to bleed :( I only bled for an hour and it was only when I went to the loo, there wasn't any blood in my pants and I didn't need a pad. Im sort of thinking it's a bit more than a coincidence now but they won't scan me until next monday - so 7 days of not knowing!! Although I think I probably do know deep down...thanks again!


----------



## amydee81

Hi there - just an idea, but could you afford to book yourself in for a private scan? When I was very early in my pregnancy I had major stomach cramps and sharp shoulder pain and was convinced I was having an ectopic pregnancy. My head was so mashed I called up my local private clinic and was scanned an hour later. I did have to go back the following week it was too early for the heartbeat to be seen but although it's awful to say, you pay enough money that they treat you very well and really put my mind at ease. When I went back the next week everything was fine, heartbeat seen and am now 35 weeks with a whole set of new worries ;) hope everything works out for you - pregnancy is not an easy time in my experience but it does fly by


----------

